# Channel Modulator



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Your best alternative is something like the Universal Remote Controls MX850 or MX900 paired with a MRF300 or MX350. MX900/MRF350 combo retails at $650.00 US

Unfortunately these are professional level products requiring PC programing (and the software to do such) which are not available to the general public as they are not DIY items.

What you need is IR routing, and there is no cheap way to accomplish that.


Possibly there are some other not quite as good, lessor known brands that have the capability....


Google RF/IR routing remotes...


----------



## TurningColorz (Oct 29, 2007)

Can you just cover the "eye" of one unit?
Or, maybe a shield on the "eye" one unit, or both, to focus the remote signal only where you point it. Also, it might help to have some distance between the 2 units. If they both operate on the same remote, your choices are limited.

Mike 
http://www.TurningColorz.com


----------



## memjeff (Nov 11, 2007)

Tivos have a "unit" code that you can set (1-4) so you can use multiple units in the same closet. I assume that your DVRs will have the same function. What are you using for IR distribution?


----------



## memjeff (Nov 11, 2007)

avsforum.com might be a better place for this


----------

